# Military & Sports Kilts



## Loki (Jun 15, 2012)

Check these out guys; I purchased mine today.I have numerous friends that have them I couldn't resist. I purchased the hiking model to try it out on the trial in the near future. It comes in numerous cloth wiegths and styles as well as patterns. They also have military cloth in stock with every pattern of US military forces as well as dress models. The one pictured here is the USMC model for semi-formal wear. Bad ass! The trail model weights 3/4 of a pound. They also give military discounts and veteran friendly. ​​http://www.sportkilt.com/product/3001/US-Marines-(U).html​​


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 15, 2012)

Some of those kilts are dumbest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Some of those kilts are dumbest things I have ever seen.


*"Lighten up, Francis." ​*


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## QC (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you get matching socks?


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2012)

QC said:


> Can you get matching socks?


of course, what would a kilt be without matching socks. I'm going to Hong Kong soon again with some pals. We will be wearing our rugby shirts with a kilt and drinking. The goal is a Flogging Molly concert or the Drop Kicks.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 16, 2012)

None of them have the legs for a skirt....... the gluteus maximus for it......... nor the other nice stuff that also goes along with it. 
These guys when to my high school, pretty much says it for me.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hollis, ya know why we Scots call it a kilt??? . . .Cause thats what we did to the last guy who called it a skirt.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 17, 2012)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Hollis, ya know why we Scots call it a kilt??? . . .Cause thats what we did to the last guy who called it a skirt.


 
My real name is Hollis, it is a Celtic name. My family where Jacobites, that had to leave Scotland off of a sudden. If they stayed they would have been Kilted for sure. After we fled Scotland, we ended up in France and then the Carolinas. My aversion could also be from the French influence, "Viva La Difference."

I wonder if this will happen. Guy gets a new kilt, tries it on, he then asked his brother, Yo Bro, does this kilt make my butt look big.

It could be jealousy, I don't have the legs for one.

The guys that I emulated where Old Corps,  My Gunny wore herrybone Utes.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2012)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Hollis, ya know why we Scots call it a kilt??? . . .Cause thats what we did to the last guy who called it a skirt.


 
I didn't realize you were from Scotland, what area? I was there in '02, just Edinburgh, loved it.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> I didn't realize you were from Scotland, what area? I was there in '02, just Edinburgh, loved it.


 

Family was, they were a part of the clan that supported Prince Charlie and fled  after the  defeat of Culloden.  They arrived in the US, pre-revolutionary  with a already distaste for the Crown.   I am a mutt.  Mom, was a German/Pole


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 17, 2012)

Scots via Erin to NC/VA. Came through the Cumberland Gap in the 1790's Yeah   My line's hane all been here since Pre-Rev


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2012)

HOLLiS said:


> Family was, they were a part of the clan that supported Prince Charlie and fled after the defeat of Culloden. They arrived in the US, pre-revolutionary with a already distaste for the Crown. I am a mutt. Mom, was a German/Pole


 
Nice. Our families fought together then, my mother is a MacGregor.



HoosierAnnie said:


> Scots via Erin to NC/VA. Came through the Cumberland Gap in the 1790's Yeah My line's hane all been here since Pre-Rev


 
Ah, I thought you meant you were actually Scottish.

edit: I just thought about this, via Erin? Ulster?


----------



## CDG (Jun 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> I was there in '02, just Edinburgh, loved it.


 
I was in Edinburgh and Glasgow in '06.  They were both amazing cities and I had a great time.  One night a buddy and I found this underground bar in Glasgow and it just happened to be the night that Scotland was playing England in a rugby match.  The place was packed and once the patrons found out we were American military (who knew short hair, no facial hair, and polo shirts would give us away?), we couldn't pay for a drink the rest of the night.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2012)

CDG said:


> I was in Edinburgh and Glasgow in '06. They were both amazing cities and I had a great time. One night a buddy and I found this underground bar in Glasgow and it just happened to be the night that Scotland was playing England in a rugby match. The place was packed and once the patrons found out we were American military (who knew short hair, no facial hair, and polo shirts would give us away?), we couldn't pay for a drink the rest of the night.


 
Nice!

Sadly I was only there for a couple of days. Whenever I told the Scots my Mother was a MacGregor they'd say "Welcome home!"   Very cool.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 17, 2012)

Family around the time for the Civil War wounded up in the Cumberland area.   All but my gr gr uncle were Unionists.  My uncle who we never talk about, except the damn Yankees hung him, turns out to be pretty darn famous in a bad way.   Gr grand dad served in the Union army, tiny foot note in history where he distinguished himself on the Mississippi.  

Which proves what W. Shakespeare wrote long before that time,

"The evil that men do lives after them; The good is oft interred with their bones;"


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> Nice. Our families fought together then, my mother is a MacGregor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Erin is the whole of Ireland.. Most of the plantations from Britain came from protestant Scots. If you recall the Hatfields & McCoys thread, the McCoys originated in Scotland and were "given" land in Ireland and then went onto the US.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2012)

Irish said:


> Erin is the whole of Ireland.. Most of the plantations from Britain came from protestant Scots. If you recall the Hatfields & McCoys thread, the McCoys originated in Scotland and were "given" land in Ireland and then went onto the US.


 
Yeah I know the history, Ive just never heard anyone but the Irish call Ireland Erin before, particularly someone from the Plantations. Kinda weird.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> Yeah I know the history, Ive just never heard anyone but the Irish call Ireland Erin before, particularly someone from the Plantations. Kinda weird.


 
Yeah, maybe they still think Erin is theres...


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> Yeah I know the history, Ive just never heard anyone but the Irish call Ireland Erin before, particularly someone from the Plantations. Kinda weird.


 

That is interesting.   We called it Erin too,  then my gr Mother was Irish,  Leatha Chaney.  Another aspect is that on St. Paddy's day, regardless of where one is from in the US, they are all Irish.  Erin Go Bragh.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> Nice. edit: I just thought about this, via Erin? Ulster?


 
Likely as I was always told I'm Irish rather than Scots.  Johnson  aka Mac Ian, and considering the time frame, a lil place called Glencoe.


----------



## QC (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, matching socks, now howse about a dirk as well?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 19, 2012)

QC said:


> Ok, matching socks, ......


 

Is that what is called accessorizing?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 19, 2012)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Likely as I was always told I'm Irish rather than Scots. Johnson aka Mac Ian, and considering the time frame, a lil place called Glencoe.


 
In our (USA) history,  the first Irish immigrants where Protestants.  They would call themselves Scottish to separate them from the later Irish immigrants who where Catholics.   Not so much religion, but more pro or anti Crown.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 19, 2012)

This may be the gayest thread yet. Men in skirts=gay.

Go to Scotland or Ireland with your American accent and tell them all about your "ancestry". You'll get laughed out of the pub. Great people and very friendly, and I had a great time in their pubs, but they told me there's nothing more ridiculous than some American thinking they're Irish... 

And don't feed me that "I'm proud of my heritage" crap either.


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2012)

No kilts are not gay. This is gay in the new PC US military... Thank you Mr. Obama.
GAY!







Not GAY!


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2012)

QC said:


> Ok, matching socks, now howse about a dirk as well?


 
Nicely done!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 29, 2012)

Do those Kilts come in Multicam? :-" :sick:

Erin is an Anglo-English version of Ireland. Commonly used in The States to refer to here as Old Ireland.

The term 'Erin Go Bragh' or 'Erin Go Braugh' is an Anglo-English mispelling when translated from the original Gaeilge/Irish. The form Éireann is also used.

The correct term for Ireland as Ghaeilge is: ÉIRE 

ÉIRE GO BRáCH​or​Éireann Go Brách* *​


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 29, 2012)

By Joe...they do! :sick:
​​​​​


----------



## QC (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome! I'm there. Hoot mon.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 30, 2012)

pardus said:


> Nice. Our families fought together then, my mother is a MacGregor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My Grandfather was a McNee.  The MacGregor clan is our parent clan. Scottish McNees wear the MacGregor tartan and crest.


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2012)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> My Grandfather was a McNee. The MacGregor clan is our parent clan. Scottish McNees wear the MacGregor tartan and crest.


 
No shit? Cool.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 30, 2012)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> By Joe...they do! :sick:
> ​View attachment 6289​​View attachment 6290​​


Who sells those?


----------



## Loki (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, it's about time we got some fans here!


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2017)

ahsansial said:


> Post



Welcome to the site. Per the Site Rules please post an Introduction.


----------



## Bo Gam (Nov 2, 2018)

Loki said:


> Check these out guys; I purchased mine today.I have numerous friends that have them I couldn't resist. I purchased the hiking model to try it out on the trial in the near future. It comes in numerous cloth wiegths and styles as well as patterns. They also have military cloth in stock with every pattern of US military forces as well as dress models. The one pictured here is the USMC model for semi-formal wear. Bad ass! The trail model weights 3/4 of a pound. They also give military discounts and veteran friendly.



<Mod Edit>


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2018)

Bo Gam said:


> you can check that too I have been there too



Welcome to the site. Per the Site Rules please post an Introduction.
This should be your next post.

To add -
You need site permission to post links to your business.  That includes adding them to your profile.

Links Removed.


----------

